# My best friend



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Just took this photo , what an angel he is  
I love him so much and I know everyone will 
understand how I feel about this wonderful boy of mine


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

What a gorgeous shot of him....he is the cutest little fellow...I understand completely how you feel about him.......lucky for you he's across the pond or I would be dog nappin him ( but only occasionally for a couple of hours for a Fizzy fix ) LOL


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

That's such a good picture! He looks like the sweetest little innocent angel in that picture! I can tell he is loved very much :wink:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats a nice picture!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

He is SOOOOOO cute! There is nothing like a little chi friend. :wink:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

He is such a darling


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

SC said:


> He is SOOOOOO cute! There is nothing like a little chi friend. :wink:


Your SO right , there the best


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

so so cute!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Awwww, that's a great shot!! Too cute!!


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Awww very cute!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Aww he has such a cute mouth. :wink: I just wanna give him a smooch on the lips!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww an adorable little angel!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Great picture! :wink:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I know exactly how you feel. He is such a special boy and he loves his mum so much.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

What a stunning pic and he is such a gorgeous looking boy. :angel5:


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

I totally understand where you coming from...we just cant help falling in love with our chis :love4: Fizzy is very handsome by the way :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

*sigh* i know the feeling. every time i look at chiwi and she sees me looking at her she gets her tail goin and her ears go back and i'm like oh my god i love you chiwi!!!!!!!
what a great shot of fizzy d.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i want a fizzy fix too  :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I love him!! He is such the little man!!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, they are little blessings dressed in fur :angel4:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Fizzy you sexy guy! loll
Sucha charming photo!
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww he is such a cutie


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I do believe we think alike....


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I love Fizzy! He's so handsome!


----------

